# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Finger Prosthetics Help Handyman get his Life Back

## Eddie

Another great story.  This time it's a man from Phoenix Arizona who lost his fingers in an accident he has with a miter saw.  He basically lost the ability to do his everyday things around his house, until his friend decided to 3D print him some prosthetic fingers.  The fingers (3 of them) costs about $100 total, and they were hooked up to wires which ran down the palm of his hand.  Thanks to his friend, a 3D printer and open source design files, he now has the ability to use his left hand once again.  Read more about this story at: http://3dprint.com/11037/3d-printed-fingers/

----------

